# AARP recomends TUG in magazine



## mamiecarter (Dec 31, 2007)

I friend of mine just told me about finding TUG by reading the ARRP Magazine. Is this new? Anyone see it? AARP has a huge membership so lots of new browsers must be coming around now.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 31, 2007)

There are a couple of threads on this. Here is one of them. 

That led to Brian adding this sticky at the top of the Last Minute Rentals forum.

I'm closing this thread to avoid duplicates.


----------

